

Muscular Hydrostats for Games - 31reasons
http://codepen.io/soulwire/details/KLrBz

======
Kafka
Tried it on a Mac mini of age but still a Core 2 Duo. It was very slow in
Google Chrome. If it's moving smoothly on more modern computer I guess It's
time to upgrade.

On another note, I believe that this is why native still is around.

~~~
tianshuo
Works smoothly on Chrome 21 on Windows XP. Note that if you change tentacles
to max, thickness to about 9, gravity to max, and friction to 0.3, it is a
good simulation of long flowing hair - maybe could be used in a RPG with a
girl as protagonist?

